# CQHAM.RU

## ideal_rnd

!! , ,      , ,    .   , ?   !    () ? 
        .

----------


## ideal_rnd

2- ?      .      .

----------

> 1.    1.


  ...?  :Wink:

----------


## UR4NWW

,             ,    ,                   ,      ,     .
                   .

----------

